# Band day at the Vet's :frown:



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Just got back from the vets after my Becka (20 mo) had her wound checked form the spay.

Yesterday I noticed that she was not walking quite right on our short walk round the block.

The vet has just told me to expect a problem with her left ACL, and being that she has been on bed rest for 6 days it is likely to be a degenerative problem over a traumatic one.

feeling a little numb at the moment and really hoping that the vet is wrong about it :-(. But being that it is quite a common diagnosis I don't see as how its that likely.

All they could do is give me some NSAIDs and tell me to keep her exercise down.

Any how if there was ever a time for some positive suggestions now would be a great time to tell them to me!!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Sorry for the prognosis...I always suggest swim therapy when things have calmed down..I know it saved my girl from surgery! Here is what I found


Holistic _Alternatives_ for a Torn _Canine_ Cruciate Ligament | eHow.com


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Was she diagnosed with a torn cruciate? This usually has to be done by X-ray confirmation.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes that would be my question. I would request an actual diagnosis via xray and probably also seek a specialist for a second opinion. That sucks, I hope its not too bad.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a client with a 10 mth old that has a completely torn CCL and both his vet, my vet and Ortho surgeon stated that CCL tears can not be seen via x-ray and the only way to know for sure is by opening up the leg and having a look. Turned out this puppy had a complete tear from injury ( was being a retard like most puppies are) and his owners opted for the TPLO surgery ($3500) OUCH!


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

No at the moment we are at the wait and see point and finding out if it gets better, my feeling on soft tissue injuries in the young is that so long as you can stop the damage getting worse being hasty is probably one of the worst decisions. Only after a period of time will i go down the road of x-ray's to rule out bony injuries and an MRI to tell if the ligament is badly damaged.

i am not sure on my dogy physiology to know if there ACL is a vascular as a humans. In humans its obvious as you get a lot of blood in the knee very quickly. 

As far as a diagnostic history is concerned I would describe her by

an antalgic gate
guarding of the knee on walking and examination
Slightly swollen 
additional play front to back compared to the opposite side (positive draw test).

She is on an NSAID for the next few days to see if that helps or not, but I won't keep her on it for long. 

Keeping her rested is going to be my priority, but the big problem is keeping her separate from the little pup, when really I need them to be playing and interacting. 

As for swimming, we have been taking her regularly for the last year to a hydrotherapy pool anyway so we will continue to do that after her abdomen has healed from the spay.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

My lab had a torn knee, he had no surgery, he wore a brace and I rehabbed him, he is doing great. Trained with him on Sunday, brought in several ducks and made some great water entry retrieves !!!!!!! Look into rehab and a brace. Several companies make them I am a true believer in them as long as its just torn.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I thought the link might be helpful even if the ACL isn't torn..Doing everything possible beforehand as precautionary methods.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

eternalstudent said:


> i am not sure on my dogy physiology to know if there ACL is a vascular as a humans. In humans its obvious as you get a lot of blood in the knee very quickly.


It is not the same as in humans. I don't think we've had a x-ray diagnosed torn ACL that goes to surgery...NOT end up to be the case. Every time the cruciate ligament is torn and the meniscus is either blown or not. I'm sure it happens but I think its extremely rare. 




> an antalgic gate
> guarding of the knee on walking and examination
> Slightly swollen
> additional play front to back compared to the opposite side (positive draw test).


These are all classic signs of torn ACL. Especially if she's super guarded with that knee, only toe touching down for a walk (or not at all). Also sitting down and kicking one leg out to the side is an indicator as well. Positive drawer signs isn't good...it means the knee joint is super loose.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments, I posted this literally when I returned from the vets so was not in a good place at all.



whiteleo said:


> I thought the link might be helpful even if the ACL isn't torn..Doing everything possible beforehand as precautionary methods.


The link was helpful, and I totally hope that we can do all the rehab on her so she can avoid surgery. She is a young fit dog so there should be a chance of get the joint to stabilise. We took her to swimming because she hated water!!! rather than to aid damaged joints.

It is just a big shame for the poor little girl to have to go through this. and with the possibility of 6 months of rest after an opp.

We will be keeping a close eye on her (not that we don't already) over the next few weeks and we are in and out of the vets anyhow between the two pups so hopefully a diagnosis will be confirmed sooner rather than later.

I will though ask for an MRI before any opp is carried out (probably my OCD and not being able to let go of certain beliefs). Just because of the risks in the surgery and the post opp risk of arthritis I want to be damn sure that its the right thing to do.

I now have an awful lot of reading to do on the various opps and on the vets carrying out them in the UK along with needing to find some first hand accounts of past patients. 

And to come to terms with the poor pups condition. I might have had loads of training in how to give out bad news but the sure as hell never teach us how to accept it :-(.

I shall keep updating and will post up and investigation results that we get them.


----------

